# [SOLVED] Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

What started out as a simple $15.00, couple hour build has turned into a nightmare. I got a $2.00 mobo(ECS945GCT-HM), an old 80GB western Digital HDD, the Samsung CD drive that was in the case I junk-picked, and a hand-full of screws and wires. Put a fresh copy of XP pro sp2 on the HDD from my PC since the setup disk isnt bootable, rolled all the drivers back to generic, stuck it in to the new build, and it fired up great. After playing with it for a while i realized i had a bunch of yellow question marks in the device manager. found the right drivers (i think)ha-ha, and now i have a multitude of duplicate devices. how do i get rid of them, and how do i know if all the drivers are the best ones available??? I am quite new at this and have learned everything i know from hands on, and this site, so thanks to everyone who posts here, and for all their awesome insight and instructions.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

HI,
Can I get a screenshot of the Device Manager with all the + opened?
Here is how to post a screenshot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
You may have to take a few shots.

Where did you find the drivers for this (ECS)?

Bill


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

I'm working from a different computer right now so I cant send the screenshot but i will later this afternoon. Here is the link for the drivers I got. Don't know if this matters but I got #1, #3, #5, and #6, in order from the list. 

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...ver&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=0.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

I will wait to see your screenshot.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

ok so i got an issue, all the drivers installed without a hitch except the "sound" driver it keeps telling me "_ExitError:Error=Device Object not present, restart the system and run setup again". I have tried to run setup several times both with "onboard audio" set to auto and enable. I have no sound card but i have Realtek HD audio onboard. I was told by the guy at the computer repair store that this was the driver i needed. REALLY SAD AND SOUNDLESS!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Hi,
Go to the DEVICE Manager and post the errors you have (yellow ! or Red x)
Also on these errors Right click on them>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

A screenshot would be nice.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Hey Bill,
Not having any luck tonight, I tried to get you a screen shot, but i guess i dont have "Paint". I didn't know cuz I never had to use it. But anyway the only yellow mark is on the "Other Devices" tab sub is "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus". I guess this would explain why I don't have any sound huh. Any suggestions for me would be greatly appreciated. As I mentioned (or maybe I didn't), I don't have a sound card installed and the bios is currently set to "ENABLE" for onboard sound. Thanks for your time and help.
Gary


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

OH YEAH, 
sorry i forgot, the Device Instance ID# is,
"HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_103C2A57&REV_1000\3&A7A111B&0&0001". What the h___ does all that mean? Any way thanks again.
Gary


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Hi,
The numbers indicate you have a Realtek Azak lia chipset
Try this driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Bill


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Well I guess I have to disable my pop-up-blocker to do this. Anyway, I think I got all the right drivers, and no more yellow ?'s. But how do I get rid of all the extra items in the device manager? Thanks to Bill for all his help.
Gary


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*







Ok, sorry, I guess I have to do this twice. Couldn't get both screen-shots in one post.
Gary


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*







Ok, sorry, again, so i have to do this a third time. I forgot to open up show hidden devices, and when i did, i saw a yellow !, on "SERIAL". The device instance id is "ROOT LEGACY_SERIAL\0000". everything seems to be working well so far, but i've only spent about an hour on it. can ya help please?
Gary


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Hi Gary,

First, let me know if you got the sound working.

For the SERIAL Error simply Right Click on the error and select uninstall.
This will remove the error, after reboot.

On these other (Duplicates) there are not to many.

Under Monitors
Right click to remove one these at a time and reboot.
This should leave you with one default monitor when done.
This is assuming you only have one monitor connected?

Under IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers:
Uninstall one of the Primary IDE Channel and one of the Secondary IDE Channel drivers and reboot. You may have to do the others to, but windows should reinstall the correct drivers.

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## garrry73 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Hey Bill,
Everything is good. The $2.00 mobo paid off. It's not a top notch gamer or anything, but at least it's better than the old asus i had. that thing wouldnt take over 512MB and had a really hard time performing more than one task at a time, espically bigger pregrams like Word, which I use quite often for school. Thanks for all your help. I'm sure you will be hearing from me again in the near future as I will be adding a video card (used), and maybe upgrading the mobo againg if I can find a really good one for under $100.00. I'm on a budget and I want to be able to start gaming. Again, Thank you.
Gary


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers Drivin Me Nutts!!!*

Hi Gary,
I am glad to hear you are all set.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

